# iTouch and AIM



## cherrrriex (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello everyone!

I'm having a problem with the Aol Instant Messenger application on my iPod Touch. After I put in my screenname and password, I proceed to 'save' and log in, but it keeps connecting and reconnecting, even though my wifi is on. After I while, I get a notice saying "Cannot sign in - Your account is temporarily rate limited due to excessive number of sign ins. Please wait 5 minutes then try again" and two options: work offline or retry. 

I've tried reconnecting, but it still cannot sign in. All my other applications work and I can go on websites on Safari. At one point, I could even IM my buddies by manually typing in their screennames, while signed off AIM on my iTouch. I've also tried logging in other screennames and reinstalling the application, but it still fails to connect and load my buddy list.

Also, the iTouch is brand new, and it is my first time using AIM on it.

Thanks in advance for any help! Happy holidays!


----------



## tomtoman14 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes I am having the same exact problem. I have been trying to resolve with no success. If you figure out how to correct this let me know and I will do the same. Anyone know how to fix this?


----------

